# Trouble with faucet



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm trying to find out what kind of faucet this is, I believe it is delta or brizo but I cannot find it anywhere in any of the books. I haven't looked online yet. The stem is recessed inside of the trim and I cannot get anything inside of the trim to remove the nut, tried unscrewing the trim to no avail, didn't want to break anything and when you grab the tip of the stem it has a fair amount of wobble, none on the trim. This is a roman tub faucet tiled with glass and stone tiles with no access anywhere. I would like to identify and try to get it apart without cutting access into tile but if need be...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> I'm trying to find out what kind of faucet this is, I believe it is delta or brizo but I cannot find it anywhere in any of the books. I haven't looked online yet. The stem is recessed inside of the trim and I cannot get anything inside of the trim to remove the nut, tried unscrewing the trim to no avail, didn't want to break anything and when you grab the tip of the stem it has a fair amount of wobble, none on the trim. This is a roman tub faucet tiled with glass and stone tiles with no access anywhere. I would like to identify and try to get it apart without cutting access into tile but if need be...


 It looks like it might also be a Price Pfister.

Does the black nylon insert in the escutcheon thread or snap out?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> It looks like it might also be a Price Pfister.
> 
> Does the black nylon insert in the escutcheon thread or snap out?


That's what I'm unsure of, I tried both but all it did was make that unmistakable sound of "hey, I'm about to break." I didn't think price pfister had stems that resembled delta with the same bonnet on top.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> That's what I'm unsure of, I tried both but all it did was make that unmistakable sound of "hey, I'm about to break." I didn't think price pfister had stems that resembled delta with the same bonnet on top.


 A lot of their low end two handle lav faucets have bonnets and cone washers/springs similar to the Delta's.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> A lot of their low end two handle lav faucets have bonnets and cone washers/springs similar to the Delta's.


May have to take a look into that, oddly enough though the spline is the same size as a delta stem, the PP I've seen with seats and springs were a tad bigger. This is also a roman tub valve, will Look into it though.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> May have to take a look into that, oddly enough though the spline is the same size as a delta stem, the PP I've seen with seats and springs were a tad bigger. This is also a roman tub valve, will Look into it though.


 I just looked at some Delta cartridges -- I think your first inclination was correct.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Didn't Moen have some roman tub cartridges that sat down low like that?? They make a tool for those, looks like this:










Not sure if this helps, it's hard to see from the photo if there are slots for the tool.

Hope it helps!!


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I haven't seen that trim before, but those sure look like Delta cartridges to me.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Definatley looks like a Delex style Delta cartridge from the top. Are you sure the rest of the trim won't spin off? Did you try a shower stem cow bell socket to see if it'd fit? If that won't work, maybe get a piece of 1" copper or EMT conduit and pound some flats into it to make a real thin wall socket?








Paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


> Didn't Moen have some roman tub cartridges that sat down low like that?? They make a tool for those, looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Moen roman tub valves have those little sunken plastic retaining collars that you need that tool to get out. I've made those tools out of copper tubing before.






Paul


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Definatley looks like a Delex style Delta cartridge from the top. Are you sure the rest of the trim won't spin off? Did you try a shower stem cow bell socket to see if it'd fit? If that won't work, maybe get a piece of 1" copper or EMT conduit and pound some flats into it to make a real thin wall socket?
> 
> Paul


Thats my problem, nothing will fit in there. I wanted to see if I could get some kind of a diagram so I knew what was underneath so I didn't break anything that I didn't have to.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

This is a much newer valve so I don't know if it helps but...










You can see the threads on the brass, just below the nut you're having trouble with. Those threads are typically what holds the trim on. I would be very surprised if you couldn't remove the escution plate and then you'd have access to the bonnet nut.








Paul


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> This is a much newer valve so I don't know if it helps but...
> 
> You can see the threads on the brass, just below the nut you're having trouble with. Those threads are typically what holds the trim on. I would be very surprised if you couldn't remove the escution plate and then you'd have access to the bonnet nut.
> 
> Paul


That's from the graves collection right? I had a feeling it might be similar mounting due to the wobble the stem has in it. Just afraid of the unknown breakage or jackleg plumber she had redo her house using flex lines to connect it and have it fall through the tile.. The spout you can see in the last picture is mounted far away from the valve so there is no telling. I definately will update when I find out.


----------

